# Roof flashing



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Most places I've done we cut the hole for the vent and run it out through the roof the the roofer comes along and slides the flashing over it. The place I'm working on now I saw they cut the hole where they wanted the vent and when I went to put the terminal out I realized they put on the flashing too. 
It's vaulted ceilings and the vent 2 stories + so I'm up in the rafters trying to ram this pipe through the flashing and trying not to look down but it's in a difficult spot. I was thinking of greasing the pipe and flashing up to help. 
Any thoughts? What type of grease?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It helps to bevel the outside edge with a grinder. Duck butter should be fine or dish soap


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

ky jelly:laughing:


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I have that scenario all the time. Chamfer end of pipe, and it has to go up through plumb or you will have a hell of a time. Also twisting the pipe as you are pushing it through helps. I'm sure grease will do just fine as well. The only thing I would watch for is, if you were to test with air, don't solvent weld the horizontal part of the riser 90(if pvc, otherwise same concept if other material). This allows for a connection after pulling the test, so the the rubber seal of the flashing won't fold down and create a place for rain to sit in. If you glue your riser last on the vertical part of the 90, the rubber seal will fold down. If you have to do that, grease, or a twisting motion will also prevent that from happening. I usually try to avoid that tho. I know it sucks having it preflashed already ( I'd bet it's to save money from having the roofers come back twice) , but if you talk with the super and tell them a general vicinity, or certain areas of the home that works good for the plumbing layout and the builder, it makes for a little less madness. Hopes this helps some.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't use ky-for all you know it will react with the flashing. And it's a waste


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Vaseline? White grease? Plumbers grease?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

....


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> I wouldn't use ky-for all you know it will react with the flashing. And it's a waste



KY is quite appropriate since he is getting mildly screwed by the roofer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

KY is water soluble so it would work just fine lmao


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumbers grease. If you push up, only, it won't fold with or without grease


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

rwh said:


> Plumbers grease. If you push up, only, it won't fold with or without grease


Went in like poop through a goose.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Do any of you guys use kozy collars?


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Using them a lot


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

shlomy81 said:


> Using them a lot


There $69.oo for 2"&3", 4" is $74.00 @ Amazon.

I just bought 1 - 3" kozy,

wanted to have a hands on look, might be useful for me, I've never had to have one but I think I will need one in the future, ya never know


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Do any of you guys use kozy collars?


Did, winter installs, old 2 story remodels.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Do any of you guys use kozy collars?


How hard are these to install and do they really work???


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

sparky said:


> How hard are these to install and do they really work???


As long as you stay within the template provided for you to cut the roof they work and are easy to install.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

They are easy and it keeps me and my guys off the roof. Unless the carpenter wants to flash them in for me there pretty much all I use.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> As long as you stay within the template provided for you to cut the roof they work and are easy to install.


I never used these before so I'm in the dark,how do you get them under the shingles???and do they work on ribbed metal roofs???it says hey do but have you guys used them on metal roofs with success???


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.kozykollar.com/

Here ya go


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I have never used on metal roofs, not real common in my area but asphalt works great.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

*I got 1*

Hang on guys I'll snap some pic & post em up,


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Hang on guys I'll snap some pic & post em up,


You going on the roof????


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Pros-

-This thing is heavy, it feels like siliconized rubber with a steel plate for shape&stability, really good gripping surface, much better materials than standard roof boots.
-The hardware and metal brackets are heavy and soild.
-The instructions are easy to read&understand. It even comes with a cardboard template! EZ

Cons-

-The permatex silicone used to "seal" the water out?
-Price


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

By the way you're welcome for the review even if you didn't want it. I think this product would be pretty useful if I had to have it. And I've never ever installed one or seen one


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I have at least 50 that I've installed with no call backs


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I have at least 50 that I've installed with no call backs


Good to hear, ill be confident when the day of install arrives


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

One tip I used to do for ease of cutting was to drill with a 1" spade bit in the corners so I would have better control of the plunge cuts. Very critical that you follow that template


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> One tip I used to do for ease of cutting was to drill with a 1" spade bit in the corners so I would have better control of the plunge cuts. Very critical that you follow that template


Do you have to know the pitch of the roof in order to use the template a certain way????


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

As long as you are close. The steeper the pitch the center of the pipe changes in reference to the center of the template.

Easy to figure roof pitch with your level.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

sparky said:


> I never used these before so I'm in the dark,how do you get them under the shingles???and do they work on ribbed metal roofs???it says hey do but have you guys used them on metal roofs with success???


Never used one on a metal roof but I did have a couple that wouldn't seal on this one type of shingle that had to be close to ½" thick. It was at a bank that looked like it was trying to spend as much money as possible building this branch.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

bct p&h said:


> Never used one on a metal roof but I did have a couple that wouldn't seal on this one type of shingle that had to be close to ½" thick. It was at a bank that looked like it was trying to spend as much money as possible building this branch.


What you end up doing??how did you seal it??? I take it that this flashing sits on top of the shingles and sillycone is all that makes the seal???!


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

sparky said:


> What you end up doing??how did you seal it??? I take it that this flashing sits on top of the shingles and sillycone is all that makes the seal???!


Ended up calling the roofer back to patch it and put regular flashing in. I've put in hundreds of them and that was the only time I had a problem with them.
It's black rtv that is used to seal it to the roof, same stuff as wall hung toilet barrels.
I prefer to use the regular flashing but I'm not climbing on the roof to put it in and the roofer isn't always around when you get there. They are worth the extra money when you need them.


----------

